

Madison Startup Incubator 94 Labs Launches 14 New Startups - Beta Invites - lucasdailey
http://happyemergency.tumblr.com/post/9576740016/madison-startup-incubator-94-labs-launches-14-new

======
rvoliva
Of all those companies I think I worry more for Zoomshift than any of the
others. Having worked in the restaurant business through middle and high
school and part of college, every owner has slightly different rules around
trading shifts, scheduling, etc.

Maybe they have a crazy customizable rules engine that owners can easily
configure their own rules - that would be a killer feature. Without that I'm
not sure they can break into many small-to-medium sized restaurants.

The other killer feature they could implement (if they don't already have it)
is branding customized for each restaurant chain and/or owner. If your local
restaurant that has 8 locations could get a customized version of Zoomshift
for a reasonable monthly charge, had customizable rules and incredible support
- that would be a no-brainer for most restaurant owners.

~~~
lucasdailey
Good point. I hadn't checked them out before, they were part of the previous
cohort, but it looks decent. Although without seeing a real user procession
it's difficult to say, their site explains it more as a collection of
features.

------
lucasdailey
Also mentioned, not a new Madison startup but a newly famous one: murfie.com

------
angryasian
i only see 4 here, where are the other 10 ?

~~~
lucasdailey
Listed on 94labs page, which I linked to. I only wanted to highlight my
favorites, the most interesting.

